# Kennt noch einer Mandy Smith? 10x Mix



## DER SCHWERE (22 März 2011)

Bitteschööööön


----------



## Punisher (22 März 2011)

an die kann ich mich noch erinnern, gaaaanz dunkel


----------



## posemuckel (22 März 2011)

Oh ja, die war Mitte/Ende der 80er mit das Schärfste, was der Markt so zu bieten hatte!!
Was macht die jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 März 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Oh ja, die war Mitte/Ende der 80er mit das Schärfste, was der Markt so zu bieten hatte!!
> Was macht die jetzt eigentlich?





Mandy Smith (* 17. Juli 1970 als Amanda Louise Smith in London, Großbritannien geboren) wurde in den 80er Jahren unter ihrem Vornamen als Modell und Sängerin bekannt.

Smith sorgte zunächst für Schlagzeilen als sie als 13-Jährige mit dem 33 Jahre älteren Bill Wyman ausging, den sie am 2. Juni 1989 heiratete. Die Ehe wurde aber nach zwei Jahren wieder geschieden. Ihre Zeit mit Wyman verarbeitete sie in der Autobiografie It's All Over Now (1994).

Smith arbeitete als Model bis sie 1987 einen Plattenvertrag erhielt und mit dem Produzenteam Stock Aitken und Waterman ihr erstes Album Mandy aufnahm. Mit den Singles I Just Can't Wait, Positive Reaction (1987), Boys and Girls und Victim of Pleasure (1988) schaffte sie vier Mal den Sprung in die deutschen Charts. In Großbritannien gelang ihr nie der Durchbruch, da sie von den Radio- und Fernsehstationen aufgrund des Skandals mit Wyman mehr oder weniger boykottiert wurde. Sehr erfolgreich hingegen war sie in weiten Teilen Europas, vor allem in Skandinavien, Italien, Schweiz und Japan. Dennoch erschien bereits 1989 mit dem Human-League-Cover Don't You Want Me Baby ihre letzte Single. Rund 20 Jahre nach der Erstveröffentlichung wurde das Album Mandy 2009 mit zahlreichen Bonus-Tracks auf CD wiederveröffentlicht. Darunter die Original-Version von Got to Be Certain, 1988 ein großer Hit für Kylie Minogue.

Am 19. Juni 1993 heiratete sie den Fußballer Pat van den Hauwe. Auch diese Ehe wurde geschieden. Seit 2002 ist sie mit Ian Mosby verheiratet. Der gemeinsame Sohn Max wurde 2001 geboren.

Smith lebt derzeit mit ihrem Sohn in Manchester. Dort leitet sie mit ihrer Schwester Nicola die Marketingfirma Kiss PR.


QUELLE WIKIPEDIA


----------



## Nessuno (23 März 2011)

Ahh, von der hatte ich mal 'n Poster an der Wand.


----------



## freak242 (8 Okt. 2011)

sehr nett


----------



## Franky70 (8 Okt. 2011)

Nessuno schrieb:


> Ahh, von der hatte ich mal 'n Poster an der Wand.


Ich hatte eins überm Bett...
Gleicher Jahrgang wie ich - klar erinnere ich mich an sie.
Dünnes Stimmchen, aber...

Thx for the memories.


----------



## syd67 (8 Okt. 2011)

mich wuerde interessieren wie sie heut ausschaut


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Okt. 2011)

syd67 schrieb:


> mich wuerde interessieren wie sie heut ausschaut



Bitte sehr Frau Schmidt heute




 

​


----------



## posemuckel (9 Okt. 2011)

Geht doch noch.


----------



## Franky70 (9 Okt. 2011)

Ich hätte sie niiiiee erkannt, aber attraktiv bleibt attraktiv.
Danke.


----------



## Spezi30 (26 Okt. 2011)

wow, ich glaube das habe ich jetzt erst entdeckt. Wenn du noch mehr von ihr hast, gerne.


----------



## febbrile (26 Okt. 2011)

Schöne Erinnerung!

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## felix123123 (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## lederlover (28 Sep. 2012)

einfach sexy


----------

